# English Dog Trainer



## PFMarconi (Nov 26, 2015)

I've just returned home to the UK from Umbria following a very successful week training dog obedience and also training them not to chase sheep / cats / livestock.

I was asked to go out by several Expats to help them with their dogs, and the overall feeling was that there are others who would welcome my services.

I'd be interested in hearing the views of dog owning Expats, and if these views are supported, the best way to make people aware of me.

Paul


----------

